# spot lights on trailers



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm thinking about putting a few spot lights on top of the trailer. Don't want to screw any it, i would like to be able to take them on and off easy(portable). Not sure how i want to set it up. Any of you guys have any ideas for how i should do this? Also how long would a 12volt last (fully charged) for approximately 6 different lights. Thanks for any advise or tips!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

try searching the site, I know this topic has come up on here before, I beleive tvtrav had a pretty decent set up on his trailer for lights in the back of the trailer.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you don't want to screw into the trailer the best way I have seen is to get the ladder rack on top and clamp them onto that. I know those ladder racks are like $65 a piece so like $130 for the set up. They work great, and you can throw stuff ontop if you need to.

Another option is the magnetic ones.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i use the magnetic ones. they are flood lights that i bought at fleet farm for like 20 a piece. Then i installed a 12volt outlet by the back door to plug them into. I found that the 12 volt battery wouldnt run them long and they werent very bright then. so i ran enough wire so i can hook them to my truck battery. the bad thing is u got to leave the truck run so it wont drain the battery. but this way they are brighter than ****. with just them two i can light up a area of about 200 by 200 yards. I might even get a couple more to put by the trailer that shine straight down. hope this helps and good luck!


----------

